# Please critique my mare



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

First, I love her coloring. Now. It is very hard to critique with these pix but it looks like her back is pretty long. Also, there is something about her pasterns that bothers me but I can't pinpoint what it is. In the riding pic, she appears to have a very short stride but that may have been caused by something else (collection, turning, etc.). She may be a tiny bit cow-hocked but it is hard to tell. That is all that really jumps out at me. Very pretty girl.


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you for your input  She does have a very flat back , and it is a tad long for her build. Not having a whole lot of withers doesn't help make it look any better. lol. Sorry for the bad riding pic, it was mid turn in a canter so we do look kinda funky 
I think she also tends to stand "underneath" herself a bit in my opinion. I was told it was from her reining breeding and that a little underneath build is desirable for that...but what do I know ? lol


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry no down and dirty critique from me, but I just wanted to say that I LOVE her coloring and she has such a cute head/face!


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Awee! She is gorgeous. I love appy's.


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you!  

Anyone else care to critique? I would love to hear more input.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Gorgeous color! The first thing that stands out to me is she has a bit of a long back, as said. Her withers looks "fun" to keep a saddle on lol (I have a mare with the same lack of withers) Its hard to get a good view with out her head up but I like her neck and neck set from what I can see, she has a pretty face and kind, expressive eyes.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Her coloring is very pretty! The only thing that really jumped out at me was the long back, but other than that, I think she is lovely.


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok, so I managed to get a few normal body shots of her tonight. Nothing real great because it got dark early, but they get the point across 


No making fun of the halter and lead rope!! I made it myself. lol I thought the color looked cute. hehe


**The ground was uneven, but it's the best I could find...she's not that built downhill i swear. lol**

Here we go:



























And one with my fiance cuz she was being lovey 










Are these any better?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Much better! Aww, first off I'd like to say I LOVE her spots, hehe! She's adorable.
Critique:
Downhill, short neck, she is very pretty! Pics are a bit dark so I can't really critique more, but she doesn't have too many flaws!


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

lol. thanks  She wasn't too happy fo rmost of those pics since it was dinner time 

This is my favorite spot of hers by the way, and she has an almost mathcin one on the other side in another spot:


her puppy paw


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Her colouring is to die for and she has the sweetest face. She looks like a horse that is willing to please.  I agree, her back is very long and straight. Her legs are sturdy and I don't see any sickle-hocked or cow-hocked, but they are quite short compared to her body. Short, thin neck. Her crest ties into her withers nicely and she has beautiful shoulder muscling. :wink: Its hard to tell because of her injury and the darkness, but I think she's a bit back at the knee? Her hooves are also very small. Spots are just lovely and aww... a paw print!


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

Beautiful horse. She's got an App's butt. I've never seen an appaloosa with anything but a long back. keep her feet trimmed up, watch her weight, and make her stretch and she'll to do well with it. Her hocks definately look better in the second set of pictures. Awesome colorig.


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you for the input everyonw  Jubilee Rose, she is not back at her knee, sadly her injury kinda makes her look funky. lol. her knee looks "pregnant" because of all the scar tissue in it...I can see where you get the back at the knee question from though, good eye!

Summer08, Thank you for your info as well! I'm suprised her weight is staying as good as it has! she hasn't been worked or ridden, barely out of her stall in 3 months because of her injury. We've been really careful about feeding ehr too much because of that. Even though she has a long back, you're right she does use it well when she's stretched...well, when she could at least  We had started Dressage training and she took quite well to it, it also helped lengthen her stride since she's pretty short legged for her body  

I really appreciate everyone input! Like I said, this is my first appy so I don't know what to look for. lol. Ands obviously she's go no muscle tone (I loved how you said she has nice shoulder muscles though Jubilee Rose!) makes me feel better lol. I am attaching a copy of her registration look-up...is there anything I can look up wo maybe see where she gets her look from?

I apologize fo rthe huge size...flickr hates me today.lol


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Aww she is too cute! her and Toby would get along they would also look good together! she looks a little long to me.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

my app mare is somewhat related to your mare!
They both have Prince Plaudit in their lines.


----------



## mariah0707 (Oct 25, 2008)

love her! that last picture is beautiful. I agree with whats been said, shortish neck, long back. But she is stunning, wonderful expression and colouring! She looks like a excellent girl!

also...nice tail! My biggest pet peeve with appys is when they have those little wispy tails!


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you everyone! i really appreciate your input  Mariah0707, I agree! I am not a big fan of appy's with the short nothing tail either..some of them look cute with it, but she would look weird. lol. I was suprised to find an appy with a full mane and tail! I grew up with Morgans so i always figured the "peanut pusher" ( no insult meant!) horses never had nice tails since we never saw any! lol.

That's cool that our horses are realted AppyLover!! Liek I said I know nothign abou her bloodlines so it's always cool to find out new things and relatives 

Appy Rider 4 Life, I don't know if they would get along! lol. My mare is an attention hog big time!!!! She has the biggest "love me love me love me" attitude out of any horse I've ever met. She wants to steal the limelight away from everyone!! (and their food too  ) lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Great pix, she is a little bit long in the body but I think the short look of her neck comes from the camera angle. A beautiful girl you got there.


> I was suprised to find an appy with a full mane and tail!


I think that most of the original appy's from a long time ago were known for their lack of mane and tail, big feet, and a big head (aside from the spots, of course). Cross-breeding them with QHs has created the look of most Appy's today. Get the +'s of the QH with the spots of an appy.


----------

